# Toshiba TV buzzing



## highfly

Hi

I have a Toshiba tv (20wl56b) and for some reason it will not stop buzzing and its not interferance as it will buzz with only the power cable in. It will also buzz on any source like the av channels or the pc rgb channel. The other strange thing is that if you turn the volume right down it will still buzz however if you mute the tv it will stop buzzing.

if anyone can help or point me in the right direction that would be a great help thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin

Turning the volume down doesn't stop noise from being transmitted through the audio amplifier whilst mute would cut off the output of the amplifier. It would seem that you have some sort of problem in that area. Unfortunately unless this is a common problem, it will take someone with experience to fault find it. The problem may even be back at the tuner stage. 

Does it do it regardless of input ie from tuner, VCR, DVD, CD etc?


----------



## highfly

ye it will do it with normal tv tuner, dvd player, laptop plugged in and it will do it without anthing plugged in


----------



## sobeit

when you unplugged everything, did you completely remove the cables from the tv? or did you just unplug the components and left the cables in the tv? If latter, unplug all cables from the tv. If you have cable tv, remove the cable wire then turn the tv on to see if it still buzzes.


----------



## highfly

yes i unplugged everything it will buzz with only the power cable plugged in


----------



## sobeit

What about the surge protector - is it new? One thing to try, plug the tv into another wall outlet on a different breaker.


----------



## highfly

yes i have tryed plugging it into a different wall outlet however i have not tryed a new power cable i may try that


----------



## sobeit

One thing I never asked is, has the tv always been like that? If not, what electronic gadget have you added to the house just prior to the buzzing. 

the only other thing I can think of is you have something in the house that is interfering with your tv. If you have anything wireless in the house, try powering off. If you have anything electronic in the room try unplugging them. 

If none of the suggestions work, you may need to contact toshiba and see if it is a common issue and if your tv needs to be repair under warranty.


----------

